# Replacing Antenna, PLEASE HELP



## soulrider1213 (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm having some reception issues with my 05 Xtrail. After reading through a few threads it sounds as though the power box or wiring may be the issue. 

I figured out how to access the antenna through the top of the dome light / sunroof switch but I was hoping someone had some pointers on how to safely take the front part of the headliner apart. 

I don't want to remove the whole liner just take enough of it down to access the parts I need to replace the antenna. Does anyone have a couple pages from the repair manual they can post or some suggestions for getting at the antenna without damaging the headliner? Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Hi
Once you loose the nut holding the antenna, you can lift the antenna on top. 
I m looking to buy an aftermarket antenna and fix it to the top of the windshield(behind the retro). 
At a future shop they wanted 80$ to replace it with an aftermarket one. 
PM me your e-mail and i ll see what i can do for the service manual.


----------



## Nimda (Apr 15, 2013)

*You do not need to replace your antenna.*

You only need to connect the yellow wire you will see is bundled with the antenna wire that goes into the antenna connection on your stereo. Connect this to the power out wire from your stereo. Some premade wiring harnesses connect this, some dont. In the case that they dont, you will have very very poor reception and only be able to pick up FM stations very close to you.

Refer to this helpful thread I found here:

AUSTRALIAN X-TRAIL FORUM :: Audio, Visual and Electrical :: Antenna - No Reception | Runboard

Hope this helps,


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

The problem is the verdigris formed in the antenna circuit board. 
I ve taken appart the assembly and found out that there is short
on the signal. 
With the circuit board not touching the mounting plate, the reception
was good, but once assembeld almost lost signal. 
At future shop the techician told me that for 80$ they install a new antenna.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Antenna is replaced with a part from the scrap yard and working like new.
Paid 50$ and took 15 min to install.


----------

